# Blood Wars Minis



## Keith Robinson (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't seen anything on this yet, so I thought I'd point you over to the latest preview on the Wizard's website of the forthcoming Blood Wars range.

Can't say I'm too bothered about the Solar:







But the Pit Fiend just rocks:


----------



## Meloncov (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow. Both very impresive minis.


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## marionde (Aug 16, 2006)

I like the solar more than the pit fiend.


----------



## the black knight (Aug 16, 2006)

Pit Fiend looks like he wants a banana.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 16, 2006)

Are those Large or Huge? (And if Huge, is Blood War going to be a 'huge pack' set?)

Bleh to the Solar, and indeed, the Pit Fiend does look like he wants a banana....


----------



## smootrk (Aug 16, 2006)

There are also these from the wizard's site


----------



## Keith Robinson (Aug 16, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Are those Large or Huge? (And if Huge, is Blood War going to be a 'huge pack' set?)




I think these are just large.  I don't think Blood War is a Huge range (might be wrong, though!).


----------



## Keith Robinson (Aug 16, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> There are also these from the wizard's site




I like the ice devil and marilith, but a kobold monk?  That's got to be out of some existing or forthcoming product.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 16, 2006)

That's what I suspected. 

(And yeah - the MM does indeed say that a Pit Fiend is size Large. I didn't really realize until now that a Glabrezu is larger than a Pit Fiend... Hmmm.)


----------



## Squire James (Aug 16, 2006)

Given that Monster Manual solars and pit fiends are large, that probably answers the question.  I imagine Huge minis will only appear on 1 of 4-5 sets, unless market forces suggest a better ratio...


----------



## BOZ (Aug 17, 2006)

didn't we already have this thread?


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Aug 17, 2006)

Take away the wings and the solar is a dead ringer for an iron golem.


----------



## smootrk (Aug 17, 2006)

Here are the next previews...


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 17, 2006)

I like the set so far (despite the ugly marilith).


----------



## Kvantum (Aug 17, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I like the set so far (despite the ugly marilith).



My feelings exactly. Ugly marilith (Reaper's is still the best out there - http://www.reapermini.com/gallery/2600s/2633_G), and do we really need _more_ kobolds, but otherwise a good looking set.


----------



## The_Gneech (Aug 17, 2006)

Another dragon with rider! How the mighty have fallen.

"Two hundred years old, and I've been turned into some shmuck's horse. Thank goodness Vermithrax isn't alive to see this, I'd never hear the end of it."

-The Gneech


----------



## Thunderfoot (Aug 17, 2006)

You can NEVER have too many kobolds...of course I'm running a homebrew campaign where the main enemies are lizardesque, so I may be a little biased. 
I'm glad they are coming out with a Blood Wars set...now maybe all the Planescape folks will leave the minis to the rest of the world.  Frankly, I don't see having much of a use for this set as a whole.


----------



## gribble (Aug 17, 2006)

The_Gneech said:
			
		

> Another dragon with rider! How the mighty have fallen.




I kind of agree with regards to the sorceror on black dragon. Blah.

But a gith on red dragon? That's not only iconic, it's seriously cool.




			
				Kvantum said:
			
		

> do we really need more kobolds




Yes. We can never have too many kobolds. 
 
Alright, I admit it, I'm a kobold freak. I think this particular kobold mini is from Races of the Dragon. I can't remember the name of the PrC off the top of my head, but that book had a kobold (really dragonblooded, I think) monk-based PrC. This mini reminds me a lot of the pic for that PrC.


----------



## crazy_cat (Aug 17, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I like the set so far (despite the ugly marilith).




Agreed. Looking good overall, but the Marilith is just plain wrongness in miniature form...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 17, 2006)

gribble said:
			
		

> I kind of agree with regards to the sorceror on black dragon. Blah.
> 
> But a gith on red dragon? That's not only iconic, it's seriously cool.




Arcanists on dragons are common both for the Zhentarim and for the Cult of the Dragon (Zhentarim Skymage and Wearer of Purple).




> Yes. We can never have too many kobolds.




We can if other stuff is neglected because of them.


----------



## smootrk (Aug 17, 2006)

I like the mounted minis, although I wish that they would include the rider as a standard non-mounted figure in the same set (in addition to the mounted version - much like the Snig / Mounted Snig, although they came from different sets).  It would make them much more useful to me.

The same would go for the Paladin, Griffon Rider, Blackguard on Nightmare, etc.  
By all means, have a mounted figure or two in each set, but have their non-mounted counterparts also available (and in the same set).


----------



## Vocenoctum (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't like kobolds, but the mini's have been fun. Meepo, dragonwrought, and the kobold miners and sorcerers especially.
That said, it's just irritating that they have more kobolds and meanwhile we're gnome-impaired.

The Githyanki make the set for me so far. The marilith was a huge disappointment and I could care less about the pit fiend or solar. The ice devil looked neat, but eh.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 17, 2006)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I don't like kobolds, but the mini's have been fun. Meepo, dragonwrought, and the kobold miners and sorcerers especially.
> meanwhile we're gnome-impaired.




That will change. Blood War will contain two gnomes, and I think that this time, they won't withold them for quite as long as last time.


----------



## megamania (Aug 18, 2006)

Based off of the last few sets they tend to "boost" one race per set.

10   
Tiamat subspecies
9     
Warforged
8
drow
7
planar: good
6
dwarves
5
Yuan-ti / Kobolds
4
Giants     

Looks like the Gith will be the boosted species for set #11

I hope the Saughin get there cleric and mutant next   Gnomes....maybe an Eberron Trust spy would be neat.


----------



## megamania (Aug 18, 2006)

oh and this would not be complete without my asking for this-

DARKSUN FIGURES!!!!!


----------



## gribble (Aug 18, 2006)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Arcanists on dragons are common both for the Zhentarim and for the Cult of the Dragon (Zhentarim Skymage and Wearer of Purple).




Well, they exist, but they're hardly what I'd call common, and they're very FR specific. Even dragonlance doesn't really have mages on dragons - thats what all the brainless knights are for...


And regardless of setting, mounted mages on Dragons aren't as common (or as iconic) as gith on red dragons.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 18, 2006)

gribble said:
			
		

> Well, they exist, but they're hardly what I'd call common, and they're very FR specific. Even dragonlance doesn't really have mages on dragons - thats waht all the brainless knights are for...
> 
> 
> And regardless of setting, mounted mages on Dragons aren't as common (or as iconic) as gith on red dragons.




They're definitely in the same ball park. If the one isn't common, the other isn't, either. Gith maybe a bit more common, but it's not by a lot.


----------



## Shade (Aug 18, 2006)

The solar looks fantastic!   The pit fiend, not so much.


----------



## gribble (Aug 18, 2006)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> They're definitely in the same ball park. If the one isn't common, the other isn't, either. Gith maybe a bit more common, but it's not by a lot.




Well no, I'd tend to say that *anything* mounted on a dragon isn't exactly common. In my campaign(s) though, I know I'd have a lot more use for the gith on red dragon than a sorceror on black dragon, but your campaign(s) may be (and probably are) different.


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to this set . These miniatures are going to see good use in my campaign [shameless plug](see .sig for details)[/unplug]. The players are currently level 10, but aspiring to reach level 18-20 if they can. We'll see. We'll see.

[evil grin at pit fiend]


----------



## megamania (Aug 18, 2006)

Gith fighter, renegade, queen and mounted.....   Maybe its time for an Astral Invasion...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 19, 2006)

gribble said:
			
		

> Well no, I'd tend to say that *anything* mounted on a dragon isn't exactly common. In my campaign(s) though, I know I'd have a lot more use for the gith on red dragon than a sorceror on black dragon, but your campaign(s) may be (and probably are) different.




Obviously. I'd have to go out of my way to put the gith in, since they don't figure in my story arc at all, and nothing about the Astral does, either. 

But the Cult and or the Church of Tiamat will move in soon, and you can always use the Zhent.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Aug 19, 2006)

gribble said:
			
		

> Well, they exist, but they're hardly what I'd call common, and they're very FR specific. Even dragonlance doesn't really have mages on dragons - thats what all the brainless knights are for...



Well, you gotta remember how mounted dragonlances worked originally. Your damage = your HP total + your dragon mounts HP total.

So yeah, why put a d4 mage on there? 


> And regardless of setting, mounted mages on Dragons aren't as common (or as iconic) as gith on red dragons.



Right, Githyanki (not gith, since Githzerai couldn't care less about dragons) have long been tied to Red Dragons. The sorcerer is an isolated "I've made an ally with a dragon" whereas the Githyanki are an archetype. IMO of course.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Aug 24, 2006)

The third preview is up:

















I particularly like the large water elemental.


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm not psyched about that hellcat, but the Elemental and sphere are totally sweet. So far the set shapes up well, but it's really the commons that make or break a set to me.


----------



## TheNovaLord (Aug 24, 2006)

please tell me the silohuette is a gnome

i couldnt face another dwa...cant even bring my self to type it

water elemetal looks fab

JohnD


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 24, 2006)

I like all three.

Nice set so far!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 24, 2006)

TheNovaLord said:
			
		

> please tell me the silohuette is a gnome
> 
> i couldnt face another dwa...cant even bring my self to type it
> 
> ...




Its a dwarven gnome.  



Seriously!


----------



## mara (Aug 24, 2006)

It would have to be a gnome, it's carrying a hooked hammer, by the looks of it.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 24, 2006)

He said something about a "two-part preview", we also know that we'll get two gnomes in Blood Ear. So it would fit.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Aug 24, 2006)

Where's my gelatinous cube ?????

Ok I like all three. Since they mention the sphere may be used more as a prop than the creature it is can we look forward to a few more prop/creature combos?


----------



## Keith Robinson (Aug 24, 2006)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Where's my gelatinous cube ?????




A gelatinous cube would be a cool figure and now they're using transparent plastic they could porbably do a pretty good job.  The only thing is, isn't it huge?  [Goes off to check...]  Yep, Space 15 ft.


----------



## qstor (Aug 24, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I like all three.
> 
> Nice set so far!





yeah I agree! I'm looking forward to this minis yet AGAIN  Just like War of the Dragon Queen.

Mike


----------



## Sammael (Aug 24, 2006)

Red Moon Games said:
			
		

> A gelatinous cube would be a cool figure and now they're using transparent plastic they could porbably do a pretty good job.  The only thing is, isn't it huge?  [Goes off to check...]  Yep, Space 15 ft.



It was errata-ed back to Large.


----------



## megamania (Aug 24, 2006)

No more painted wooden token for my Flaming Sphere  

Show me more! MORE! MORE!!!!


Thursday takes so long to get here some weeks......


----------



## Keith Robinson (Aug 24, 2006)

Sammael said:
			
		

> It was errata-ed back to Large.




Ah, I didn't know that - and it makes so much more sense as a large!  Thanks.

Might get a gelatinous cube yet


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 24, 2006)

The hellcat looks fair, though only due to clairity. I looks too much like a clear dire lion with a few spikes. Needs more evil to it, maybe somethink like the Mage Knight blood demon. 






Though with less of a  Hound of Tindalos vibe.

Then again the 1e one looked like a jumbo psychotic housecat so maybe i should be grateful this one does not look like a halloween novelty.

The water elemental is really good. It's about time.

The flaming sphere feels a _little_ redundant. We just got a small fire elemental from WotDQ


----------



## Brakkart (Aug 31, 2006)

Latest figure previews are up, heres the pics:

Elf Warmage: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gnome Trickster: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the elf, that is one very cool miniature imho. Not so impressed with the gnome though.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, the elf is a very nice figure - very elegant.  Not sure about the gnome.  I've been staring at the image and I really can't make up my mind about it.  I think I'll just have to reserve judgement until I actually see it.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 31, 2006)

Indeed - that elf is _very_ well done.


----------



## smootrk (Aug 31, 2006)

The elf looks very nice, although I already have so many elves... even female ones.  It may have been better to explore other options - Eberron/FR Races, Neglected Monsters, etc. although she sure is sexy as shown.


----------



## crazy_cat (Aug 31, 2006)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> *snip*
> I love the elf, that is one very cool miniature imho. Not so impressed with the gnome though.



Agreed. 
Elf - very nice.
Gnome - straight to my trades list.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 31, 2006)

That's the "Elf Whoa!-Mage". That elf wench looks great.

The gnome: Way past time for another one. It can't be confused with a halfling, too, and it does feature the gnome's special weapon. I say it's nice enough.

I guess the other gnome will be a bard (to get the favoured class covered).


----------



## realmaster (Aug 31, 2006)

This set is really looking good.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

It's better than the last set that's for sure.  War of the Dragon Queen was nice but I like fiends more.   And Iconics.


----------



## Shemeska (Sep 1, 2006)

Preface: I don't use minis, so I'm just playing peanut gallery.

Ok the Bezikira kicks ass. The gelugon likewise looks pretty spiffy. But a good chunk of the minis in the 'Blood War' set, really have little to nothing to do with the actual Blood War. Can I assume that the previous sets had the same thing with a fraction of the minis having to do with the set theme and the rest being just tossed in as filler?

And that gnome looks like he should be dancing in front of an organ grinder.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 1, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Ok the Bezikira kicks ass. The gelugon likewise looks pretty spiffy. But a good chunk of the minis in the 'Blood War' set, really have little to nothing to do with the actual Blood War. Can I assume that the previous sets had the same thing with a fraction of the minis having to do with the set theme and the rest being just tossed in as filler?




In a word, yes. Most sets have a few dozen minis that are directly on topic with their theme, and then the rest fairly basic (plenty of humanoids, some monsters that haven't been translated yet). War of the Dragon Queen, for example, was heavy on the dragons and spawn of Tiamat, but had plenty of witchknives, stirges and tavern brawlers to round out the set. The most on-topic one so far was War Drums, but that's because it's pretty easy to say anything's participating in a war.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 1, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Can I assume that the previous sets had the same thing with a fraction of the minis having to do with the set theme and the rest being just tossed in as filler?




Yup. Wardrums had a high ratio of warlike figures, but then again, these figures are used for combat, so that's not hard.

It's usually a fourth to a fifth of the set, the rest is other stuff. I guess they do it so that if you're not interested in demons, you still buy Blood Ear.

But of those figures we know from Blood War, a lot fit the theme. WotDQ also had a high ratio of draconics, so I guess they intensify the focus.


----------



## Wavestone (Sep 1, 2006)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> It's usually a fourth to a fifth of the set, the rest is other stuff. I guess they do it so that if you're not interested in demons, you still buy Blood Ear.




I know that was a typo, but it sounded rather fun to me.. Wonder what we could expect in a set called Blood Ear? (which does sound rather painful..)

An Audioloth wielding a bohemian ear-spoon? A sonic elemental? Ear-grubs would be a horrific monster!

OK, now I've got that out of my system..


----------



## Felon (Sep 1, 2006)

Wavestone said:
			
		

> I know that was a typo, but it sounded rather fun to me.. Wonder what we could expect in a set called Blood Ear? (which does sound rather painful..)




Not so sure it's a typo, since he called it Blood Ear in an earlier post as well. But if it's a joke, it's certainly an obscure one.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 1, 2006)

Wavestone said:
			
		

> I know that was a typo, but it sounded rather fun to me..




Blood Ear concludes the triumvirate of Ear-Related DDM sets for 2006, starting with Eardrums, a set that sounded great; continued with Ear of the Dragon Queen, a set that got Tiamat's full attention. And now, after being forced to listen to 10 dwarf fans about their dwarven characters (i.e. hearing the same story 10 times in a row), you'll get 

Blood Ear!


----------



## Keith Robinson (Sep 1, 2006)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Blood Ear concludes the triumvirate of Ear-Related DDM sets for 2006, starting with Eardrums, a set that sounded great; continued with Ear of the Dragon Queen, a set that got Tiamat's full attention. And now, after being forced to listen to 10 dwarf fans about their dwarven characters (i.e. hearing the same story 10 times in a row), you'll get
> 
> Blood Ear!




lol   

You forgot to mention Dragonear and Ears of Legend, of course  

Edit: perhaps even Earfiends...


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 1, 2006)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Blood Ear concludes the triumvirate of Ear-Related DDM sets for 2006, starting with Eardrums, a set that sounded great; continued with Ear of the Dragon Queen, a set that got Tiamat's full attention. And now, after being forced to listen to 10 dwarf fans about their dwarven characters (i.e. hearing the same story 10 times in a row), you'll get
> 
> Blood Ear!



I don't care who you are - now that's funny...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 1, 2006)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I don't care who you are - now that's funny...




I see you haven't read the Kae's brand of DDM reviews.

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?p=8732563


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2006)

I was hoping for a couple redesigned Aspects but I guess that's too much to hope for, for now. We'll see.

I am hopeful about some of the minis, at least the ones with demons in them.


----------



## Felon (Sep 3, 2006)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I don't care who you are - now that's funny...




Well, I'm me, and I don't get what the play on words is supposed to amount to.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2006)

Felon,

Lots of writing on the blackboard saying "Making bad puns isn't funny." 100 times maybe?


----------



## RichGreen (Sep 3, 2006)

Kvantum said:
			
		

> My feelings exactly. Ugly marilith (Reaper's is still the best out there - http://www.reapermini.com/gallery/2600s/2633_G), and do we really need _more_ kobolds, but otherwise a good looking set.




Agree about the marilith. This one is rubbish; I have the Reaper figure and it kicks ass!

The pit fiend, gelugon and solar look great though.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## megamania (Sep 3, 2006)

Another good set that I look forward to every Thursday to see the preview.  Got to say it once more-


DARKSUN?

Where are my Tembos, 
Anakors,
Dragon-kings
and Muls?

Elemental Beasts?

Animal headed Giants?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 3, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> DARKSUN?




The setting's basically dead. There's a very limited amount of DS-like stuff in the XPH, but more than that isn't in current D&D, and there's virtually no chance for it to find its way into DDM then.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2006)

Mega,

Gotta agree with Kae'yoss here. I don't see them bringing more Darksun on this set. Ravenloft is more likely however.

Rich,

Yeah well that's one mini I'm passing on for sure.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 3, 2006)

When are we going to see the rest of the* draconians*!!!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 3, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Mega,
> 
> Gotta agree with Kae'yoss here. I don't see them bringing more Darksun on this set. Ravenloft is more likely however.



Not for this set. The Blood War itself is a planar concept, so I'd imagine there'd be a lot more Planescape than anything else here. We've already got Vlaakith, so maybe a few other PS names or concepts (apart from normal D&D planes) are possible.

Now, rumor has it that one of the future sets after Blood War is undead-themed. So there's probably where you'll see trace elements of Ravenloft. Because a Strahd mini would be pretty cool.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Felon (Sep 4, 2006)

Unhallowed is supposed to be undead-related. Of course, so was Deathknell, and it didn't do much for the undead. And Aberrations didn't feature too many abberations.

Anyway, as far as Ravenloft goes, we already have a vamp aristocrat for Strahd, vamp spawn, werewolves, ghouls...a lotta the basic goth stuff is covered.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 5, 2006)

That's more than rumor. The set after Blood Ear *is* called Unhallowed. That points a lot towards undead.

And as far as I know, Strahd is confirmed for that set.


----------



## megamania (Sep 5, 2006)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> The setting's basically dead. There's a very limited amount of DS-like stuff in the XPH, but more than that isn't in current D&D, and there's virtually no chance for it to find its way into DDM then.




Darksun will never die.  I just have to keep faith.





















yeah....   its dead but I like it and support it as much as I can......


----------



## BryonD (Sep 5, 2006)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> And as far as I know, Strahd is confirmed for that set.



I heard that as well.  Not that me hearing it is any kind of actual confirmation.....


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 6, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> Darksun will never die.  I just have to keep faith.
> 
> yeah....   its dead but I like it and support it as much as I can......




You might have some small success asking Wizards for DS-flavoured minis. They do listen to their customers, and if they can make it work, they often will.

It will probably still be something that is merely DS-flavoured, officially from the XPH, but that's better than nothing.


----------



## Sweaty the First (Sep 7, 2006)

The latest previews are up:

I like the hobgoblin sorcerer, especially as I'll be running Red Hand of Doom soon, but I'm not sure another hobgob was required.  Still, a nice looking figure...







I also like the orc wizard.  I suspect this one will be a rare (which is about as much as it will get used in my games!).


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 7, 2006)

I like the semi-preview figure-we-don't-get-to-see-yet. "Hardhead"? This means Harmonium, and the ol' Planescape factions in D&DM means happiness.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Sammael (Sep 7, 2006)

sweatyarmpits said:
			
		

> I like the hobgoblin sorcerer, especially as I'll be running Red Hand of Doom soon, but I'm not sure another hobgob was required.  Still, a nice looking figure...



I've received a hint about at least one other  hobgoblin in the set. After looking at my hypothetical set list, Stephen Schubert (lead DDM designer) said that one of the BW minis was very close to my Acheronian Hobgoblin Mercenary (hobgoblin in heavy armor wielding a greatsword).



> I also like the orc wizard.  I suspect this one will be a rare (which is about as much as it will get used in my games!).



Both minis are uncommons (says so in the first paragraph of the preview).


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 7, 2006)

Those two casters are cool, but the great part is that the silouette and text accompanying it strongly indicate a harmonium soldier-Planescape Factions in Bloodwars!


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2006)

sweatyarmpits said:
			
		

> I also like the orc wizard.  I suspect this one will be a rare



The preview says they are both uncommon.


----------



## Aluvial (Sep 7, 2006)

Is the price of this set to go up soon?

Aluvial


----------



## Sweaty the First (Sep 7, 2006)

Sammael said:
			
		

> I've received a hint about at least one other  hobgoblin in the set. After looking at my hypothetical set list, Stephen Schubert (lead DDM designer) said that one of the BW minis was very close to my Acheronian Hobgoblin Mercenary (hobgoblin in heavy armor wielding a greatsword).




Nice.  I'm gonna need plenty of these for Red Hand of Doom   




			
				Sammael said:
			
		

> Both minis are uncommons (says so in the first paragraph of the preview).




Missed that.  Thanks!


----------



## Sweaty the First (Sep 7, 2006)

Aluvial said:
			
		

> Is the price of these set to go up soon?
> 
> Aluvial




Good question - I've been wondering that myself.  Mind you, here in the UK they tend to be rather more expensive than in the US.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 7, 2006)

sweatyarmpits said:
			
		

>



I really like the hobgoblin. No Leno-chin like the archerfrom a litle while ago. The orc's body looks ok, though the 3e look for the orc really does not thrill me.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 7, 2006)

A hobgoblin and an orc.

Yeah, we certainly need more of those...

*sigh*


(Yes, they are nice looking figures, but let's get to the demons and devils, please.)


----------



## Felon (Sep 7, 2006)

Okay, I'll bite.

What's a "harmonium" and what about the teaser makes it spring to mind?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 7, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> What's a "harmonium" and what about the teaser makes it spring to mind?



Like we've said, the Harmonium is one of the Planescape factions. They're militant Lawful Good whose primary objective is to make everybody follow their benevolent laws OR ELSE. So not all that Good, really. They're responsible for the fall of one of the layers of Arcadia into Mechanus.

Considering that the miniature is referred to as a "hard-head" when the nickname for members of the faction is Hardheads, and it mentions how the character wants to make everyone get along or else... yeah, that's all Harmonium.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 7, 2006)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Like we've said, the Harmonium is one of the Planescape factions. They're militant Lawful Good whose primary objective is to make everybody follow their benevolent laws OR ELSE. So not all that Good, really. They're responsible for the fall of one of the layers of Arcadia into Mechanus.
> 
> Considering that the miniature is referred to as a "hard-head" when the nickname for members of the faction is Hardheads, and it mentions how the character wants to make everyone get along or else... yeah, that's all Harmonium.
> 
> Demiurge out.




Don't forget the bladed armor. The harmonium likes their blades on armor. Propably compensting for something.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 8, 2006)

Previews also had a pair;
Fire Giant Forgeprist





Blood of Vol Cultist


----------



## Felon (Sep 8, 2006)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Like we've said, the Harmonium is one of the Planescape factions. They're militant Lawful Good whose primary objective is to make everybody follow their benevolent laws OR ELSE. So not all that Good, really. They're responsible for the fall of one of the layers of Arcadia into Mechanus.
> 
> Considering that the miniature is referred to as a "hard-head" when the nickname for members of the faction is Hardheads, and it mentions how the character wants to make everyone get along or else... yeah, that's all Harmonium.




Thanks, a little more than "planescape faction" was what I was looking for, though the "oh cool" element still isn't coming across (other than being part of an in-joke where I can hold up the mini and say "look, a horny politician").


----------



## NiTessine (Sep 8, 2006)

Gold Roger said:
			
		

> Don't forget the bladed armor. The harmonium likes their blades on armor. Propably compensting for something.



Although, to be honest, there are precious few armours in Planescape that don't make you look like you're trying to impersonate a very broad-shouldered porcupine.

Planescape minis are good news. Let's hope we'll get modrons next.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 8, 2006)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> Planescape minis are good news. Let's hope we'll get modrons next.




They've made Modron's for years;
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=products/dndacc/882460000


----------



## Sweaty the First (Sep 8, 2006)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Previews also had a pair;
> Fire Giant Forgeprist
> 
> 
> ...




I really like these, especially the fire giant.  This set is really shaping up nicely and I'm looking forward to its release already


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 8, 2006)

I already mentioned it on the thread on the preview, but I love that Blood of Vol Cultist, it's an awesome mini and common to boot. Now I don't feel so bad about missing out on the Cult of Dragon dude in Archfiends anymore, because I'll have a slew of the new, improved *Bad Guy in Robes (tm)*


----------



## Felon (Sep 8, 2006)

Y'know, I don't care too much for how fire giants look. Bright red Rip Taylor hair on dark black skin just looks lousy. 

Plus, according to the preview, the minis a lot bigger than the other fire giants. Personally, I'd rather it be closer to the same size.


----------



## Sweaty the First (Sep 13, 2006)

Here are some more previews.  I grabbed the scans off another forum (ukddm) and thought I'd post them here - I think they're from Dragon.  Anyway, the succubus is very cool and... another gnome


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 13, 2006)

sweatyarmpits said:
			
		

> Anyway, the succubus is very cool




Quite the contrary


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 13, 2006)

Succubus = good.

The others....passable.


----------



## megamania (Sep 13, 2006)

The soldier looks good.   Different colors.   


That is possibly my only beef with DDM-   so many DARK colors of brown and gray.  Good to see more primary (and secondary in this case) colors used.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 14, 2006)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> I like the semi-preview figure-we-don't-get-to-see-yet. "Hardhead"? This means Harmonium, and the ol' Planescape factions in D&DM means happiness.
> 
> Demiurge out.




Check out the new preview, it contains three planescape factionist, all of them are common and all of them are commanders with willing to follow for 25-27 points.


----------



## Brakkart (Sep 14, 2006)

Here they are:







Harmonium Guard






Free League Ranger






Doomguard

Gotta say I like all of these three, and wow does that Ranger look a hellish amount like Tanis Half-Elven!

EDIT: Added after I scrolled up the thread. That is one awesome Succubus figure!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone else imagine the Doomguard yelling out something silly, like "YOU MESSED WITH THE AMAZONE PRINCESS FOR THE LAST TIME, KNAVE!"   I bet she was modelled after the average crazy LARP gameress.



			
				Brakkart said:
			
		

> Gotta say I like all of these three, and wow does that Ranger look a hellish amount like Tanis Half-Elven!




Shoe said that that ranger looks a lot like *someone* and should be a good stand-in until a unique figure for that *someone* arrives...

And of course he's a ranger. He's bearded.



> Day Six:
> 
> Orcs killed: none. Disappointing. Stubble update: I look rugged and manly. Yes!
> Keep wanting to drop-kick Gimli. Holding myself back.
> Still not King.


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, when they bother making planescape miniatures they could have ensured that they actually look like planescape minis, but only the harmonium dude does so. Excellent generic commons though (I don't think I've seen a common from this set I wouldn't want a small load of).


----------



## blargney the second (Sep 14, 2006)

I like how they've gotten significantly better at choosing common figures in the last couple of sets.  On a skirmish note, I think it's fun that they're all three commons, commanders, and willing to follow.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting that - the WotC site is down at present.

However, that's enough of the PC races.

More fiends please!


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the succubus too. Definitly going in the bank.  


> Next up? -- Something's been bugging me for the past few weeks. We'll see what I can do about it in the next preview. Until then, knock yourself out ID-ing this guy.
> http://wizards.com/dnd/images/mi20060914a_bigarm.jpg



The solid lower area makes it difficult to guess based on the body. But the "Bug" comment plus the _Big arm! Yes! Big arm!_ image desciptor [bring GUI icon over the pic] leads me to say the obvious choice is...






Plus since UH burrow, the mini could be bursting out of the ground. But it also may be a Formian of some type.


----------



## Shemeska (Sep 14, 2006)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> I like the succubus too. Definitly going in the bank.
> The solid lower area makes it difficult to guess based on the body. But the "Bug" comment plus the _Big arm! Yes! Big arm!_ image desciptor [bring GUI icon over the pic] leads me to say the obvious choice is...




I would have said it might be a Yagnaloth, based on the 'big arm' comment. But I don't think the idea matches with the image preview really.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Sep 14, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I would have said it might be a Yagnaloth, based on the 'big arm' comment. But I don't think the idea matches with the image preview really.




Yag would be my guess too...


----------



## megamania (Sep 16, 2006)

I have no idea.    Could be most anything bug-like with a large arm.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 16, 2006)

It could be Wizards giving the finger to non mortar-and-brick shops.


----------



## Crust (Sep 16, 2006)

The Free League Ranger looks a lot like Tanis Half-Elven.


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 16, 2006)

Crust said:
			
		

> The Free League Ranger looks a lot like Tanis Half-Elven.




They acknowledge that in the article. His look was the direct inspiration for it.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 17, 2006)

Re: the Doomguard. Can anyone say, KISS fan?


----------



## Felon (Sep 17, 2006)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> I like the succubus too. Definitly going in the bank.
> The solid lower area makes it difficult to guess based on the body. But the "Bug" comment plus the _Big arm! Yes! Big arm!_ image desciptor [bring GUI icon over the pic] leads me to say the obvious choice is...
> 
> Plus since UH burrow, the mini could be bursting out of the ground. But it also may be a Formian of some type.




Doesn't look remotely like an umber hulk, unfortunately. The arm's not "Popeye" enough.

So, our possible clues are bug, big arm, and knock yourself out? That's tough. He also said "ID-ing", which might mean the initials "ID" play a part (intellect devourer?).

Mainly, it looks kinda like a cannon with an arm sticking out of the barrel...


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 17, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Doesn't look remotely like an umber hulk, unfortunately. The arm's not "Popeye" enough.
> 
> So, our possible clues are bug, big arm, and knock yourself out? That's tough. He also said "ID-ing", which might mean the initials "ID" play a part (intellect devourer?).
> 
> Mainly, it looks kinda like a cannon with an arm sticking out of the barrel...




Franks idea isn't so out there if you look at the "arm" and compare it to the antenae or the Umber Hulk picture. I'm not totally convinced it is an Umber Hulk, but I sure hope it is.


----------



## DethStruck (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe an ice devil... or whatever they are called now. They had an insect-like look didn't they?


----------



## Brakkart (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's a couple more figures that I just found the pictures for on ebay. Seems they were handed out as promo's at GenCon. Frankly surprised no-ones posted these before actually, but anyway here they are:







Skeletal Reaper






Bluespawn Stormlizard

Not that thrilled about the Reaper to be honest, but I do like the Stormlizard. No idea what rarity either figure has. The auctions (which also feature pics of the stat card) can be found here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/D-D-GenCon-20...oryZ2537QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/D-D-GenCon-20...oryZ2537QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lizard Lips (Sep 19, 2006)

Does the stormlizard have _two_ elbows on each foreleg? If so that's pretty wonky. The pic in the MMIV makes the stormlizard appear to have rhino like forelega, but the sculpt makes it look like he's got some rubber legs or somethin'.

Hopefully its just the angle. Or the lighting. Or something...


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 19, 2006)

DethStruck said:
			
		

> Maybe an ice devil... or whatever they are called now. They had an insect-like look didn't they?



Gelugons. Humanoid with insect eyes and mandibles.


----------



## crazy_cat (Sep 19, 2006)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Gelugons. Humanoid with insect eyes and mandibles.



Haven't they already released pictures of a Gelugon mini in one of the earlier previews?

And on a related note: Yarr, bring 'er about lads - prepare to board! theres booty and plunder aplenty to be had you scurvy dogs...


----------



## Sweaty the First (Sep 19, 2006)

M'hearties, the skeletal reaper I like - be straight from Davy Jones' Locker that be.


----------



## NiTessine (Sep 21, 2006)

And the new preview is up, consisting mainly of these two pictures:





Looks like a chasme demon.





Presumably a large stag beetle. This one is going to see use, I think. Not so sure about the chasme.


----------



## Brakkart (Sep 21, 2006)

Can't say I'm all that fond of either of those figures. I'm just going to have to hope I don't end up with a load of them I guess.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 21, 2006)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Gelugons. Humanoid with insect eyes and mandibles.




Actually, both names - Gelugon and Ice Devil - are used in 3e. Same as with many other outsiders, and the planes to boot (It's Infinite Layers of the Abyss, not one or the other)


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 21, 2006)

Yay!  Monsters!


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 21, 2006)

Giant stag beetles have nasty damage output. I can understand why it slings 4d6, since it’s mandibles look like it would have Greater Improved Natural Attack, but 3E usually does not give out that kind of damage dice to a large monster. 6th to 7th level PCs can find that kind of damage crippling.

Being a sick bastard, I used these stats for “Giant Razorfang Roaches” lairing in the guano of a dire bat cave. My players were unamused. There were even less pleased when they found out there was swarm of the young razorfang roaches in the guano[rat swarm stats].

Ah, Detect Magic, where can’t you get players to go?

Giant Stag Beetle
* Size/Type: * Large Vermin
* Hit Dice: * 7d8+21 (52 hp)
* Initiative: * +0
* Speed: * 20 ft. (4 squares)
* Armor Class: * 19 (-1 size, +10 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 19
* Base Attack/Grapple: * +5/+15
* Attack: * Bite +10 melee (4d6+9)
* Full Attack: * Bite +10 melee (4d6+9)
* Space/Reach: * 10 ft./5 ft.
* Special Attacks: * Trample 2d8+3
* Special Qualities: * Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits
* Saves: * Fort +8, Ref +2, Will +2
* Abilities: * Str 23, Dex 10, Con 17, Int Ø, Wis 10, Cha 9
* Skills: * —
* Feats: * —
* Environment: * Temperate forests
* Organization: * Cluster (2-5) or mass (6-11)
* Challenge Rating: * 4
* Advancement: * 8-10 HD (Large); 11-21 HD (Huge)
* Level Adjustment: * —

These creatures are serious pests that greedily devour cultivated crops. A single beetle can strip an entire farm in short order. An adult giant stag beetle is about 10 feet long. 
Trample (Ex)
Reflex half DC 19. The save DC is Strength-based.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Sep 21, 2006)

Oooooo! I really like the stag beetle. I figure I would like 4-5 of them


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 21, 2006)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Oooooo! I really like the stag beetle. I figure I would like 4-5 of them



My, that might wind up being a TPK if the players attack head on. Or should i say head _off_. Slice! Thud, thwump!


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 21, 2006)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Can't say I'm all that fond of either of those figures. I'm just going to have to hope I don't end up with a load of them I guess.




Both look like nice sculpts with decent detail, I wouldn't mind having one or both though I certainly won't seek them out.
Still better than a Wizened Elder


----------



## megamania (Sep 23, 2006)

These could be the first figures shown I don't get all warm & fuzzy over.  One I don't see using and the other I have many bags of large beetles I got for a dollar at a dollar store.

What we have not yet seen that I want to know about-

What Dragon(s) will be in the set

What Eberron figures will be in the set (know of the cultist only so far)

Any Aspects?

Any Dire Animals?   I hope the beetle doesn't take that slot away.


Looks good.   I put in my order today.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 23, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> These could be the first figures shown I don't get all warm & fuzzy over.  One I don't see using and the other I have many bags of large beetles I got for a dollar at a dollar store.



That is my thought as well.  Particularly the part about getting a bunch at the dollar store.
Pretty much zero added value to me.


On the other hand, I do understand that the market base for these products is divided between RPG and DDM players.  And that cross-appeal helps keep the product and pricing viable.  So, as an overall package, I'll accept that some minis are more for the DDM side.


----------



## megamania (Sep 23, 2006)

I will add however, that I will use these over my dollar baggie bugs


----------



## megamania (Sep 23, 2006)

Looking at the stormlizard again I keep thinking-  Dire Rhino.  If only it was a huge vs a large....


----------



## BryonD (Sep 23, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> I will add however, that I will use these over my dollar baggie bugs



Heh, I'll probably do so as well.
Still, I'd rather use my $1 guys and have something ELSE also....
But I'll buy a case or so of this set (I expect), so I'll end up with some.  May as well use'em at that point.  

And like I said, it is a small price to pay.  It works for me.



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Looking at the stormlizard again I keep thinking- Dire Rhino.



Yeah.  I'm pretty well into the "loath the XXXspawn" group.
But some of the minis are pretty much flavor free.
The Redspawn Firebelchers have already seen use at my table as advanced demonic versions of hell hounds.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 25, 2006)

improvisation is wonderful.


----------



## megamania (Sep 25, 2006)

Still hoping for Darksun stuff.  Hope remains seeing at how we have a "Planescape" set coming out which is also a "dead" game world.


----------



## Sweaty the First (Sep 28, 2006)

Preview Eight is out.

We get Bralani Eladrin







and the thundertusk cavalry






Both rares.  I like the thundertusk cavalry.  I'm not sure it'll find any use in my campaign, but I do like it   

And this...






is a transformer, right    ?


----------



## Felon (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like a maug (from the Fiend Folio). Not sure how that would make them their own best friend...


----------



## Sammael (Sep 28, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Looks like a maug (from the Fiend Folio). Not sure how that would make them their own best friend...



Because it's pronounced "mog," i.e. *m*an-d*og* from _Spaceballs_.


----------



## smootrk (Sep 28, 2006)

The Bralani Eladrin just looks like another elf type.  Oh well.

Still waiting on a gelatinous cube that I can throw over the top of other figures (engulfing them).


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 28, 2006)

This preview: BLEH!  

The fact that they're rares: double bleh!

Monsters, please....


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 28, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> This preview: BLEH!
> 
> The fact that they're rares: double bleh!
> 
> Monsters, please....




The Bralani is a "monster", as much as a Balor -> both are outsiders. Don't hate the guys with evil campaigns, don't begrudge them their non-human enemies. And yes, I know they often fight other evil guys, but they'll fight the good ones, too. 

Besides, the Bralani is a core SRD critter, so it's very welcome here!


----------



## Kishin (Sep 28, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> The Bralani Eladrin just looks like another elf type.  Oh well.




Perhaps because its a Chaotic Good Celestial with Fey-ish qualities and appearancewise are supposed to be somewhat reminisicent of Elves?

Eladrin aren't exactly anything new.


----------



## smootrk (Sep 28, 2006)

Kishin said:
			
		

> Perhaps because its a Chaotic Good Celestial with Fey-ish qualities and appearancewise are supposed to be somewhat reminisicent of Elves?
> 
> Eladrin aren't exactly anything new.



My unspoken point is that any old elf figure could be used to represent a Bralani Eladrin.

My opinion is that they should go and do other types of figures that are still neglected like monsters that have not appeared yet, rather than produce another figure that is just going to be dumped in with the rest of my elves.


----------



## Felon (Sep 28, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> My unspoken point is that any old elf figure could be used to represent a Bralani Eladrin.




As mentioned in the preview, there actually aren't that many buff-looking elves out there. Most look like they have a 12 Strength, tops. The Bralani is a welcome addition for me.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 29, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Looks like a maug (from the Fiend Folio). Not sure how that would make them their own best friend...



My theory was Voltron, getting served, but I guess the Maug is it.


----------



## NiTessine (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's the pictures from the new preview.





Yup, it's a maug, alright.





Aaaand... a kolyarut! I knew it was inevitable we'd get one of these guys in _Blood War_.


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 5, 2006)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> Aaaand... a kolyarut! I knew it was inevitable we'd get one of these guys in _Blood War_.




Booo Hiss! -50 XP for bad puns.


----------



## megamania (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like I can put my Yukigo stone soldier away soon


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 5, 2006)

I like both!


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy frug! That Maug is basically huge and I'd say better than the original art. The art had quality, but felt really busy.

The Lawful Toga-bot does look nice too.

That Preview is a Horned Devil (Cornugon). Their stunning spiked chain attack is what the article alludes to and the weapon looks the part too. I thought they were supposed to be huge rather than large [have to check 3.0, though the shadow definitely looks like it will come very close to huge like the Maug.

If that is not a horny devil, I'll advance one to epic!....shoot, I'll do that anyway.


----------



## Felon (Oct 5, 2006)

The maug is uncommon, which makes me so damn happy. 

Hell, it's a better stone golem than the stone golem was.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice looking figures.  Not sure that I'll find too much use for the kolyarut, but the maug will make a nice substitute for a stone golem and is a really nice looking figure.



			
				frankthedm said:
			
		

> That Preview is a Horned Devil (Cornugon). Their stunning spiked chain attack is what the article alludes to and the weapon looks the part too. I thought they were supposed to be huge rather than large [have to check 3.0, though the shadow definitely looks like it will come very close to huge like the Maug.




No, they're definately large - I just checked.  And a horned devil is my guess, too


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 5, 2006)

Uncommon Maug is definitely usefull. And while no must-have, the Kolyarut is still reasonably usefull for DMs, plus a awesome looking mini, imho.


----------



## smootrk (Oct 6, 2006)

I have plenty of things that can sub for stone golem type creatures, although I really like the Kolyarut.  It can even sub for a specialized warforged type character (like an unarmored body, or one of my own variants).

Overall, I am very pleased with what seems to be coming, despite $dollar store bugs.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 7, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I like both!



Yep, both of them look great. This set looks like it will be pretty good. Lots of Planescape inspired goodness!


----------



## megamania (Oct 7, 2006)

This set is looking good but I am already wondering what will b in Unhallowed.   I am so hooked....


----------



## Sammael (Oct 7, 2006)

More news:

*Fiendish Snake* (CE Common, 50/60, 5 pts) was handed out as one of the promos at the Spring Revel Down Under.

You can see photos of the *Earth Element Gargoyle*, Hellcat, and *Medium Copper Dragon* and their statcards here.


----------



## Felon (Oct 7, 2006)

Those look great!

But dammit, we need some kua-toas. We're talking about low-level MM critters. What's the problem already? For Pete's sake, they don't even wear clothes most of the time...easiest painjob evar.


----------



## Sweaty the First (Oct 9, 2006)

The gargoygle looks great and I love the hellcat


----------



## NiTessine (Oct 12, 2006)

Aaaand the new previews are up!






A gelugon baatezu.





And a cornugon, as someone already guessed.

They look good, yes they do. I'm not quite sure what the outlined git is, though. Looks like it's wielding a scimitar, but can't say anything beyond that.


----------



## Brakkart (Oct 12, 2006)

Okay I'm gonna want like a half dozen of that Cornugon, that model is just all kinds of awesome. Seriously on the mini's we've seen so far, this is looking to be the best set yet. I might get a case of these.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 12, 2006)

Very nice....


----------



## Sweaty the First (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep, these are both nice figures, but especially the horned devil.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking forward to this set.


----------



## crazy_cat (Oct 12, 2006)

Can anyone confirm a definite release date for this set? 

No real info coming out on this that I've heard, beyond some rumours its been delayed until at least late November....


----------



## Shazman (Oct 12, 2006)

Th epre-release tournament is on the 28th of this month.  It usually hapeens a week before the official release.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 12, 2006)

Shazman said:
			
		

> Th epre-release tournament is on the 28th of this month.  It usually hapeens a week before the official release.




Yep.

Release date is Nov. 3.


----------



## Lalato (Oct 12, 2006)

Valenar Nomad Charger from the October previews...





It's already been revealed, but here's a better picture of the new Gargoyle...





--sam


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 12, 2006)

Lalato said:
			
		

> Valenar Nomad Charger from the October previews...



*drool*


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 12, 2006)

I could do without the charger.

Like the gargoyle though.


----------



## smootrk (Oct 12, 2006)

Good monster figs are always welcome.  I love the devils and gargoyales, heck I like most of the pics that have been shown so far (only a couple of bleh ones so far).  

I would like to see the whole family soon.


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 12, 2006)

Give me 6 of each


----------



## Brakkart (Oct 12, 2006)

Okay the gargoyle is fantastic. I'm gonna want several of those.

Hmmm the Valenar cavalry guy is interesting, the hat and outfit have a Mongol(ish) look to them, so he'd also work well as a Tuigan Horseman for the Realms... and theres that big Hordelands article in Dragon 349 too... How very useful!


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 12, 2006)

I need a Gelugon. And he's going in my freezer, right on top of the ice maker.


----------



## Felon (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks, Lalato. Hadn't seen those pics before. Outstanding.


----------



## Brakkart (Oct 19, 2006)

And the latest preview is up with pictures of the Marilith which we have already seen and the really very nice model of the Lillend which we hadn't:


----------



## RichGreen (Oct 19, 2006)

The lillend looks great! Shame about the ugly breastplate wearing marilith. 

Cheers


Richard


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 19, 2006)

Talk about *Hot Vs. Not!* That Marilith is painfull to look at.

I had a hunch that was a Lillend's outline. They did a really good job on the Lillend.


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2006)

The lillend looks great.   Better than great.

Beats others known for their "beauty" easily.   The Succubbus could learn from her.


The set is looking good.   Shouldn't be long before someone gets the poster and places it on the web for viewing.  Meanwhile, two weeks to go.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 19, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> The lillend looks great.   Better than great.
> 
> Beats others known for their "beauty" easily.   The Succubbus could learn from her.
> 
> ...




The succubus is alright I'd say, but someone should be thrashed for that marilith.

The posters are on its way apparently, so they should appear in stores any day now (and shortly thereafter on the net).


----------



## Felon (Oct 19, 2006)

So, any idea how many unknowns we have left? I think it's mostly commons at this point that are up in the air. Should I relinquish my hopes of seeing kua-toa in this set?

I miss Merric's site. The last time I checked, it hadn't seen an update since Sep. 26th.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Oct 19, 2006)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> The succubus is alright I'd say, but someone should be thrashed for that marilith.




Looking back though, the 3.5e MM marilith isn't exactly great either.

It's a shame really, I was looking forward to the Marilith figure, but don't want this one. Which means if I ever see another Marilith it'll be years away. Oh well, at least I get my Githyanki on Red Dragon.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 20, 2006)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Looking back though, the 3.5e MM marilith isn't exactly great either.
> 
> It's a shame really, I was looking forward to the Marilith figure, but don't want this one. Which means if I ever see another Marilith it'll be years away. Oh well, at least I get my Githyanki on Red Dragon.




The pic from Fiendish Codex I is neat, though.


----------



## Rhuvein (Oct 20, 2006)

The gargoyle looks great as do most of the others that I've seen so far. Looking forward to picking up several boosters!


----------



## megamania (Oct 20, 2006)

Already ordered 4 cases.  I   am    soooo    bad.....


----------

